# Email notifications gone on holiday...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm wondering if it's just me who's not getting any emails?

Had 60+ pm's today and not a single email...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

lol, i got 10 emails from your 1 pm yesterday :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I feel cheated now - I only got 8...or was it 9 :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got no idea why...

I've still not had any email from the forum since 11am yesterday on checking.

Not sure why people are getting multiple notifications for a single pm?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am finding it intermittent at best at the moment, they all come through at once and I also got multiple emails regarding your pm Nick? I said you would get loads :lol:

Charlie


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I only had the one email, from you pm


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

no topic notification email's at all , not even from pm's recieved :?

Mark


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I got multiple notifications from your single PM too Nick :?: :?

DAZ


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I had 8 from you Nick all at different times.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think I'm nearing 20 e mails now telling me I have a PM from you.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Well in the last 2 days Ive had 12 hits to my email saying ' new private message' all from you Nem regarding TTOC !

Yet in my inbox there is nothing new! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

I got multiple notifications from you as well Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I had about 10 notifications about your PM yesterday Nick, which came in overnight, but haven't had a notification about the PM that I got today from someone else...

Stranger and stranger!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I thought I was unique  :roll: :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=192828&p=1950246#p1950246


----------

